# Woman joke



## hhliam (Jan 14, 2011)

Jack the farmer from up the hill side was to be married to Jill, so his father sat him down by the fireside in the farm house for a chat.

"Jack," he says, "Let me tell you something. On my wedding night in our honeymoon suite, I took off my trousers, handed them to your mother and said ' Here Darling, try these on'.

So she did, and said 'Well sweetie, they're a little too big, I can't wear them.'

So I replied 'Exactly - I wear the trousers in this family, and I always will.'

Ever since that night we have never had any problems."

"Hmmm," says Jack, and thinks it's a good thing to try. So, on his honeymoon Jack takes off his trousers and says to Jill, "Here Baby, try these on."

So she does and says, "These are too large, they don't fit me."

Jack then says, "Exactly. I wear the trousers in this relationship, I always will, and I don't want you to forget that."

At this point, Jill takes off her knickers, hands them to Jack and says, "Here, you try on mine."

So he tries and says, "I can't even get into your knickers."

Jill says, "Exactly, and if you don't change your ******* attitude, you never will!"


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jkm308 (Aug 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## roadsterx (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL that was good :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ony (Sep 13, 2011)

Interesting .. thanks for sharing this joke



hhliam said:


> Jack the farmer from up the hill side was to be married to Jill, so his father sat him down by the fireside in the farm house for a chat.
> 
> "Jack," he says, "Let me tell you something. On my wedding night in our honeymoon suite, I took off my trousers, handed them to your mother and said ' Here Darling, try these on'.
> 
> ...


----------

